# Good algea eaters?



## Hamm3592 (Apr 24, 2005)

I am starting a ten gallon tank and i want some fish that will eat the algae. any ideas?


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I wouldn't get any plecos. maybe otocinclus, theya re small enough, but are pretty sensitive. snails and algae eating shrimp would work.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

In a 10G I would either remove the algae by hand or get snails or shrimp


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Algae eaters are not a necessity,algaes don't grow too much in a fully cycled stabile aquarium.
A group of otos could go, but they need cool and flowing water. Amano shrimps are great on algae.


----------

